# Opération un T-shirt pour Finn_Atlas



## Finn_Atlas (15 Février 2005)

*Mon prochain T-shirt :










mes finances étant - comme à l'accoutumée- au plus bas, merci de vous cotiser tous ensemble pour me l'offrir pour mon prochain anniversaire afin de me le remettre lors de l'AES. *


Par ici pour les amplettes
---------

Celui de Mackie est déjà tout trouvé 






Quoi qu'y en a un autre  







---------

Pour mon Global :love: Karl et bassou







---------

Pour Supermoquette :love: (quoique je vois bien Amok en porter un aussi  )







---------

Pour mon jptk d'amouur :love:







---------

Pour Sonnyboy 







---------

J'ai failli oublier celui de Christellecodepostale  







---------

Pis pour les autres et les nioubs qui pigent rien,


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Février 2005)

Je veux le même que Global, Karl et Bassman... heuuuuu ; SVP


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Février 2005)

Tu payes d'abord ensuite on verra


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Février 2005)

Pour la taille, c'est "M" 

Enfin si vous préférez ne pas attendre l'AES, pouvez toujours me le faire expédier, hein  
Toute personne refusant ou étant dans l'impossbilité de venir chercher du ronron avec nous à l'AES 2.0 à Clermont se voit obligé d'expédier un T-shirt de ce type.


----------



## elektroseb (15 Février 2005)

Aaah! le monsieur Connard est excellent... j'en veux un aussi!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Février 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Aaah! le monsieur Connard est excellent... j'en veux un aussi!!



Comme tout le monde : tu verse ta cotisation pour remerciement. Ensuite tu pourras


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Février 2005)

Excellent....de super T-shirt....surtout les monsieurs Punk et connard......
Super.


----------



## chagregel (15 Février 2005)

Y'a pas M. Pervers ou M. débile?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Février 2005)

Et si on en profitait pour en créer et les poster ici? ... Faites chauffer les softs!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Et si on en profitait pour en créer et les poster ici? ... Faites chauffer les softs!



du moment que j'en recois un dans ma boite au lettre


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Février 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Y'a pas M. Pervers ou M. débile?



Si, si !


----------



## Spyro (15 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> ​


Euh c'est çuilà le ticheurte de SM non ?
Si si je le reconnais


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Y'a pas M. Pervers ou M. débile?



C'est gentil de penser à moi...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Euh c'est çuilà le ticheurte de SM non ?
> Si si je le reconnais



: qu'est-ce tu racontes ? i ll'est pas bleu SM c'est la fille avec des couettes tu la reconnais pas ?


----------



## Titan2 (15 Février 2005)

Tu pourrais etre plus aimable quand tu rpond  
Quand a la drogue, tu me crois asse con pour parler de sa sur un forum :hein: 
d'autant plus que je ne consomme aucune d'entre elle


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Et si on en profitait pour en créer et les poster ici? ... Faites chauffer les softs!



Hop! C'est fait


----------



## Spyro (15 Février 2005)

Titan2 a dit:
			
		

> ...


Il lui faut quoi comme ticheurte à lui ? 

(Comment il fait pour afficher des trucs à la place des accents ?  )


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Février 2005)

Titan2 a dit:
			
		

> Tu pourrais etre plus aimable quand tu r´pond
> Quand a la drogue, tu me crois asse con pour parler de sa sur un forum :hein:
> d'autant plus que je ne consomme aucune d'entre elle



??????
tu devrais essayer......parce que là......rien compris..... :mouais: 


@ patochman: oui, excellente idee....on devrai en faire des bô T-shirt...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Février 2005)

Mouhahahahahahha Magnifique je l'encadre celle là !      

D'une tu t'es gourré de sujet coco. i tu avais une remarque à me faire faut le faire en privé.



			
				Titan2 a dit:
			
		

> Tu pourrais etre plus aimable quand tu r´pond



Et toi t'as pensé à réflkéchir 2 secondes avant de poster ton sujet de demande de piratage ? Non ? Bah écrase la un peu alors ...



			
				Titan2 a dit:
			
		

> Quand a la drogue, tu me crois asse con pour parler de sa sur un forum :hein:




Hey Amok ! Je crois que j'en tiens un 2ième !   
Ta demande de code est ce que l'on appelle une demande de crack. Ton sujet était tout pourri et illégal, on avait au moins trouvé l'occasion d'en faire une blague (pourrie certes, mais elle m'a bien fait rire ainsi que mon allume-feu personnel :love: )



			
				Titan2 a dit:
			
		

> d'autant plus que je ne consomme aucune d'entre elle



Qui sait ? Ca peut avoir des effets thérapeutiques sur toi


----------



## krystof (15 Février 2005)

Pour Finn_Atlas :


----------



## Titan2 (15 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Il lui faut quoi comme ticheurte à lui ?
> 
> (Comment il fait pour afficher des trucs à la place des accents ?  )




Je ne veut pas de ticheurte, je voulais juste faire une mise au point avec ce gros naze de Finn_Atlas 
 qui se prend pour le nombril du monde :rateau: avec c'est ticheurtes pourris


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Février 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Pour Finn_Atlas :



    :love:
j'en devidendrais presque clinicien !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Février 2005)

Titan2 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne veut pas de ticheurte, je voulais juste faire une mise au point avec ce gros naze de Finn_Atlas
> qui se prend pour le nombril du monde :rateau: avec c'est ticheurtes pourris



Rho ! Bibiche est vexée ? Tout çà parce qu'on a cassé son jouet ! 
Oh On va demander à maman si elle veut pas te donner un peu d'argent dans son porte-feuille pour pouvoir te payer ton joujou que tu peux pas  t'acheter.
je lui expliquerais que tu es un gentil garçon 

 :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Février 2005)

Titan2 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne veut pas de ticheurte, je voulais juste faire une mise au point avec ce gros naze de Finn_Atlas
> qui se prend pour le nombril du monde :rateau: avec c'est ticheurtes pourris



Pas 3 post et il te declare la guerre....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Février 2005)

Titan2 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne veut pas de ticheurte, je voulais juste faire une mise au point avec ce gros naze de Finn_Atlas
> qui se prend pour le nombril du monde :rateau: avec c'est ticheurtes pourris



Et dire qu'il y en a qui reve de marcher sur Titan... 

qu'on me passe mes bottes s'il vous plait


----------



## Titan2 (15 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Rho ! Bibiche est vexée ? Tout çà parce qu'on a cassé son jouet !
> Oh On va demander à maman si elle veut pas te donner un peu d'argent dans son porte-feuille pour pouvoir te payer ton joujou que tu peux pas  t'acheter.
> je lui expliquerais que tu es un gentil garçon
> 
> :love:



No comment je vois le niveau :hein:


----------



## chagregel (15 Février 2005)

Titan2 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne veut pas de ticheurte, je voulais juste faire une mise au point avec ce gros naze de Finn_Atlas
> qui se prend pour le nombril du monde :rateau: avec c'est ticheurtes pourris



Ouai c'est clair, en plus d'être un gros naze et de porter des Tee-Shirt pourie, il pue des pieds !!!!!!!

Je demande la révocation!!!!!


----------



## Spyro (15 Février 2005)

Pfffff des ticheurtes d'façon hein c'est pas original...

_Par contre y a plus la kaskette on dirait :mouais:_


----------



## Titan2 (15 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Pas 3 post et il te declare la guerre....



Qu'il s'occupe de ses fesses et il n'y auras pas de guerre


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Février 2005)

Titan2 a dit:
			
		

> No comment je vois le niveau :hein:



Tu vas attraper un torticoli à regarder aussi haut !


----------



## elektroseb (15 Février 2005)

Titan2 a dit:
			
		

> Qu'il s'occupe de ses fesses et il n'y auras pas de guerre



Avec tes histoires de fesses, ça va finir comme guerre et pets...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Février 2005)

Titan2 a dit:
			
		

> Qu'il s'occupe de ses fesses et il n'y auras pas de guerre



Et si tu restais poli et lisais (je ne dis pas "relire" car manifestement ilene l'a pas lu) la charte ? 
Auquel cas, je te promet que tu vas en voir des étoiles pendant un moment.

Je te le redis. Ton sujet est fermé car non conforme à la charte. Point. maintenant si tu veux jouer à celui qui cogne le plus fort   attend toi à faire 7 fois le tour de ton slip sans toucher les élastiques  

:casse:


----------



## chagregel (15 Février 2005)

Titan2 a dit:
			
		

> Qu'il s'occupe de ses fesses et il n'y auras pas de guerre



Ecoute... ça sent les fraises ...


----------



## Spyro (15 Février 2005)

Non finn, le bannis pas tout de suite, il peut encore nous faire rire


----------



## chagregel (15 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> (Bla bla)  attend toi à faire 7 fois le tour de ton slip sans toucher les élastiques
> 
> :casse:



Et si il portait un claçon comme les mecs cool :affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Non finn, le bannis pas tout de suite, il peut encore nous faire rire



C'est bien ce que je fais ! 

D'un autre coté j'ai du taf 

Bon allez, promis j'y fais rien mais j'attend un T-shirt en retour :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Non finn, le bannis pas tout de suite, il peut encore nous faire rire



Pour l'instant....je preferai Nouveau&Alors.....lui au moins il etait monomaniaque et completement derange......
alors que titan.....pour l'instant il a beaucoup a prouver.....    
Mais par contre en 5 post il fait fort : 1 hors charte et 4 d'attaque sur Finn.....pas mal...

Mais tout ca n'a aucun rapport avec les T-shirt.....quoi que.....


----------



## Titan2 (15 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas attraper un torticoli à regarder aussi haut !



Lache moi bouseu d'Auvergnat retourne cultiver t choux et traire t  brebis bon vent


----------



## Titan2 (15 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Et si tu restais poli et lisais (je ne dis pas "relire" car manifestement ilene l'a pas lu) la charte ?
> Auquel cas, je te promet que tu vas en voir des étoiles pendant un moment.
> 
> Je te le redis. Ton sujet est fermé car non conforme à la charte. Point. maintenant si tu veux jouer à celui qui cogne le plus fort   attend toi à faire 7 fois le tour de ton slip sans toucher les élastiques
> ...



D'ou j'ai t mal poli   

Quand a ton fameu "attend toi  faire 7 fois le tour de ton slip sans toucher les lastiques"
tu n'a pas l'impression de te rpter     

Allez on va se cotiser et on va t'offrir un ticheurte puisque tu na pas les moyen de t'en offrir un. Au fait c'est la nouvelle mode  Clermon


----------



## Balooners (15 Février 2005)

Titan2 a dit:
			
		

> Lache moi bouseu d'Auvergnat retourne cultiver t choux et traire t  brebis bon vent


 J'adore !!! qu'elle poesie :love: :love:  Tu vas pas faire long feu mon petit


----------



## Spyro (15 Février 2005)

Et un ticheurte "je fais pipi sur les modos" non ? Ça lui irait bien


----------



## Balooners (15 Février 2005)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Février 2005)

Titan2 a dit:
			
		

> D'ou j'ai ´t´ mal poli



Monsieur Alzheimer


----------



## supermoquette (15 Février 2005)

Alka-seltzer plutôt non ?


----------



## Titan2 (15 Février 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> J'adore !!! qu'elle poesie :love: :love:  Tu vas pas faire long feu mon petit



Rassure toi je n'est pas l'intention de rester des heures a parler avec !!!!!!!! comment il s'appel dja fi.... tu vois j'ai dja oubli son nom.

Si je vais a Clermon je ne devrai pas avoir trop de problme a le trouver avec ses ticheurte a la mode Auvergnate


----------



## sonnypure (15 Février 2005)

Titan2 a dit:
			
		

> Rassure toi je n'est pas l'intention de rester des heures a parler avec !!!!!!!! comment il s'appel dja fi.... tu vois j'ai dja oubli son nom.
> 
> Si je vais a Clermon je ne devrai pas avoir trop de problme a le trouver avec ses ticheurte a la mode Auvergnate


 
Tu pus


----------



## GeekMac (15 Février 2005)

sonnypure a dit:
			
		

> Tu pus


 
Les WC c'est bien


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Février 2005)

Titan2 a dit:
			
		

> D'ou j'ai ´t´ mal poli
> 
> Quand a ton fameu "attend toi ? faire 7 fois le tour de ton slip sans toucher les ´lastiques"
> tu n'a pas l'impression de te r´p´ter
> ...




curieux ce probleme de é.....ils marchent chez moi les é.........????

ben oui, ils marchent..... :mouais:


----------



## Titan2 (15 Février 2005)

sonnypure a dit:
			
		

> Tu pus



C'est autorise par la charte "tu pus" ?????
   

Attention au drapage


----------



## Balooners (15 Février 2005)

Excuse moi, mais il y a une faute !! C'est tu *Pues *restons courtois quand même et de bonne qualité orthographique. Remarque ce n'est pas à Titan que je vais apprendre ça ? D?j?


----------



## chagregel (15 Février 2005)

Titan2 a dit:
			
		

> C'est autorise par la charte "tu pus" ?????
> 
> 
> Attention au d&#65533;rapage



Moyen :mouais:


----------



## GeekMac (15 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> ben oui, il marche..... :mouais:


 
J'aime bien les escaliers


----------



## Balooners (15 Février 2005)

Ah mais les points d'interrogation se sont les lettres à trouver pour le jeux du pendu c'est ça ?


----------



## Titan2 (15 Février 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais les points d'interrogation se sont les lettres à trouver pour le jeux du pendu c'est ça ?




Et celui la tu le trouve  
?????????????


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2005)

Heu... non, rien.


----------



## Spyro (15 Février 2005)

Et à quand les ticheurtes Roberto & Pepita ?


----------



## Titan2 (15 Février 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Moyen :mouais:



Quoi moyen tu es aussi avec fiÉ heu finger non je sais plus comment il s'appel je vais le nomer l'Auvergnat c'est plus simple


----------



## Titan2 (15 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et à quand les ticheurtes Roberto & Pepita ?




Toi aussi tu veus un ticheurte de beauf    pffffff


----------



## sonnypure (15 Février 2005)

Titan2 a dit:
			
		

> Quoi moyen tu es aussi avec fiÉ heu finger non je sais plus comment il s'appel je vais le nomer l'Auvergnat c'est plus simple


 
Reviens quand tu auras passé ton bac!


----------



## GeekMac (15 Février 2005)

sonnypure a dit:
			
		

> Reviens quand tu auras passé ton bac!


 
J'ai pris le bac pour aller en Angleterre


----------



## Balooners (15 Février 2005)

Titan2 a dit:
			
		

> Quoi moyen tu es aussi avec fiÉ heu finger non je sais plus comment il s'appel je vais le nomer l'Auvergnat c'est plus simple


 Alala l'école n'est plus ce qu'elle était... Maintenant il faut des traducteurs pour pouvoir comprendre sa langue natale...

Concernant ton énigme, je dis 13 lettres : Balaiàchiotte, C'est bon ?


----------



## Juste en passant (15 Février 2005)

Je me permets d'intervenir. Je ne le fais jamais mais là, la coupe est pleine.

Très cher "Titan2", aurais-tu l'obligeance d'arrêter une bonne fois pour toutes ces agressions et ces attaques vaseuses qui n'ont aucun intérêt sinon de pourrir l'ambiance et la bonne humeur qui prévaut dans ce cyber-espace ?

Une petite règle de base, à accepter telle quelle :

Les pseudos en vert, tu honoreras ou ignoreras mais point n'attaqueras.

Capice ?

Maintenant rideau et continuez à poster des ticheurte qui me font bien marrer.


----------



## Titan2 (15 Février 2005)

sonnypure a dit:
			
		

> Reviens quand tu auras passé ton bac!



tu pense bien qu'a 65 ans il y a longtemp que je l'es mon bac


----------



## Balooners (15 Février 2005)

Titan2 a dit:
			
		

> tu pense bien qu'a 65 ans il y a longtemp que je l'es mon bac


 Le problème c'est qu'avec les années tu n'as pas arrangé ton orthographe. Excuse-moi mais écrire "Tu pense" sans s&#8230;


_ [EDIT] : "...Que je l'es" J'avais pas vu ça !!  Mackie sors de ce corp !! _


----------



## Spyro (15 Février 2005)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant rideau et continuez à poster des ticheurte qui me font bien marrer.


Je propose un "scinder le sujet"


----------



## Titan2 (15 Février 2005)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Je me permets d'intervenir. Je ne le fais jamais mais là, la coupe est pleine.
> 
> Très cher "Titan2", aurais-tu l'obligeance d'arrêter une bonne fois pour toutes ces agressions et ces attaques vaseuses qui n'ont aucun intérêt sinon de pourrir l'ambiance et la bonne humeur qui prévaut dans ce cyber-espace ?
> 
> ...



Au secour plus de ticheurte SVP


----------



## sonnypure (15 Février 2005)

Titan2 a dit:
			
		

> tu pense bien qu'a 65 ans il y a longtemp que je l'es mon bac


 
T'es un vieux crouton alors!!!


----------



## GeekMac (15 Février 2005)

sonnypure a dit:
			
		

> T'es un vieux crouton alors!!!


 
C'est bon les croutons dans la soupe


----------



## Titan2 (15 Février 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Le problème c'est qu'avec les années tu n'as pas arrangé ton orthographe. Excuse-moi mais écrire "Tu pense" sans sâ¦
> 
> 
> _ [EDIT] : "...Que je l'es" J'avais pas vu ça !!  Mackie sors de ce corp !! _



Alzheimer comme dit ton pote l'auvergna


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai : et puis je préfère les intellectuels dépressifs, ils ont plus de ressources !
> :love:



c'est sur.....en tout cas je crois que le forum vient d'heriter d'une sacre plaie.....
enfin, esperont que le manque d'argumentation et la fougue de ce jeune avorton soit dut a un manque de vie sociale....ou de sexe.....va savoir.....enfin, que ce soit dut a un manque de quelque chose qui se compense parce qu'a la lonogue il est fatiguant.....


----------



## Titan2 (15 Février 2005)

sonnypure a dit:
			
		

> T'es un vieux crouton alors!!!



he ouy les anez pace et moua jeux trpace


----------



## 26000 (15 Février 2005)

C'est par là qu'on s'amuse ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2005)

Titan2 a dit:
			
		

> he ouy les anez pace et moua jeux tr´pace


On a retouvé Godefroy de Montmirail !


----------



## Titan2 (15 Février 2005)

26000 a dit:
			
		

> C'est par là qu'on s'amuse ?



Ouai y a des supers ticheurtes


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Février 2005)

Titan2 a dit:
			
		

> he ouy les anez pace et moua jeux tr´pace



Peuchere!!!! pourvu que ta disparition soit rapide et sans douleur....
D'ailleurs je peux t'aider si tu veux...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Février 2005)

:sleep: 

Pourtant il était bien parti ce sujet...    

Allez... vite, encore des ticheurtes...


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Février 2005)

Bon, assez rigolé.......voici un T-shirt qui devrait nous faire reflechir 2 secondes.....
(pour ceux qui peuvent....)


----------



## Juste en passant (15 Février 2005)

Tu l'as dit bouffi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Février 2005)

Titan2 a dit:
			
		

> Lache moi bouseu d'Auvergnat retourne cultiver t choux et traire t  brebis bon vent



Paré à tirer la chasse ....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Février 2005)

Titan2 a dit:
			
		

> Si je vais a Clermon je ne devrai pas avoir trop de problme a le trouver avec ses ticheurte a la mode Auvergnate



Si t'as assez de c.. euh d'esturgeon (  stook ) je suis prêt à marcher sur titan comme dit précédemment. :love: 

Viens mon gars on va jouer et on va voir si t'as autant de cran dans la réalité :casse:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Février 2005)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Les pseudos en vert, tu honoreras ou ignoreras mais point n'attaqueras.



Juste une chose : ce n'est pas une histoire de couleur verte ou pas. Qu'il s'agisse d'insulter un membre en bleu ou vert ou bleu cerise, c'est la même chose.


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Paré à tirer la chasse ....



bon...;ben un message pour rien.....
tu peux le supprimer finn s'il te plait


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Février 2005)

Titan2 a dit:
			
		

> Ouai y a des supers ticheurtes



Bon allez, magnez vous de lui filer un max de coups de boule rouges car je l'envoie hors du système solaire 

5 minutes, 5 minutes


----------



## Juste en passant (15 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Juste une chose : ce n'est pas une histoire de couleur verte ou pas. Qu'il s'agisse d'insulter un membre en bleu ou vert ou bleu cerise, c'est la même chose.



Tout à fait d'accord.

Euh...du 2nd degré je fis


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> C'est toi le patron...mais si c'etait ce que je crois j'ai parasité ton compte a rebour....



Tu fais bien j'avais oublier de compter


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Bon allez, magnez vous de lui filer un max de coups de boule rouges car je l'envoie hors du système solaire
> 
> 5 minutes, 5 minutes



super, c'est la premiere fois que j'assiste a un lynchage en public......    
bougez pas je vais chercher le popcorn.....et les bieres....


(...)


ok, suis pret....


----------



## 26000 (15 Février 2005)

C'est con, j'ai pas pu le bouler... :mouais: Tu peux pas le Débannir quelques minutes ? 

En tout cas, Free c'est bien


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Février 2005)

26000 a dit:
			
		

> C'est con, j'ai pas pu le bouler... :mouais: Tu peux pas le Débannir quelques minutes ?
> 
> En tout cas, Free c'est bien



quelques minutes pour ecrire 40 post....ca risque de faire fin......


----------



## supermoquette (15 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Bon allez, magnez vous de lui filer un max de coups de boule rouges car je l'envoie hors du système solaire
> 
> 5 minutes, 5 minutes



T'es lent, c'est fait depuis la page deux, tu fais du deux? 



			
				26000 a dit:
			
		

> C'est con, j'ai pas pu le bouler... :mouais: Tu peux pas le Débannir quelques minutes ?


Voilà un vrai geek


----------



## lumai (15 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et à quand les ticheurtes Roberto & Pepita ?





			
				ti tan va a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi tu veus un ticheurte de beauf    pffffff



Arghhh ! 
j'peux même plus lui donner de p'tits points rouge ! :hein:


----------



## 26000 (15 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Voilà un vrai geek



Moi un Geek ? 




​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Février 2005)

pour revenir au sujet...


----------



## golf (15 Février 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Y'a pas M. Pervers ou M. débile?


Mais non, mais non, M. Planneur t'irait à merveille 



			
				26000 a dit:
			
		

> C'est con, j'ai pas pu le bouler...
> En tout cas, Free c'est bien


Mouarff !
Mon Irish préféré, sort de ce corps :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> quelques minutes pour ecrire 40 post....ca risque de faire fin......



Son frère jumeau en a bien écrit plus de 4000 en faisant des monophrases avec remplissage soporifique de 4 mots  

PS : 26000, tu as oublié l'ampoule au dessu comme le vrai


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Juste une chose : ce n'est pas une histoire de couleur verte ou pas. Qu'il s'agisse d'insulter un membre en bleu ou vert ou bleu cerise, c'est la même chose.



Ancien chasseur ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Février 2005)

Voilà! je viens de lire les 5 pages. pour une fois que je décide de m'aérer durant une après midi ; je loupe une bonne grosse poilade carnassière en live. C'est balot  ... "Je me sens lèsée ; avec un B" (Sophie de Ségur. Comtesse. Née Rostopchine)


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2005)

Après l'écartelage, la pendaison et l'évisceration il reste quelques vieux os que mon chien repus n'a pas rongés. Tu en veux ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Février 2005)

Ca a eu l'air d'être féroce... étonné qu'il reste quelques reliefs...


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Après l'écartelage, la pendaison et l'évisceration il reste quelques vieux os que mon chien repus n'a pas rongés. Tu en veux ?



merde, je croyais qu'on avait tout brule....bon, c'est mieux pour ton chien.....
et puis si il en reste un peu de ses vieux os, ca fera un joli souvenir...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ancien chasseur ?



Mmmh ?


----------



## frj (10 Mars 2005)

ya pas un Monsieur Mac dans la série ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mars 2005)

frj a dit:
			
		

> ya pas un Monsieur Mac dans la série ?



tiens, si tu cherches un T-shirt sympa rapport au mac, va donc ici 

c'est le forum qui les vends et c'est pour une bonne cause...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Mars 2005)

frj a dit:
			
		

> ya pas un Monsieur Mac dans la série ?



Si si : monsieur sado-maso


----------



## nato kino (10 Mars 2005)

Avec motifs de camouflage s'il vous plaît !!


----------



## supermoquette (10 Mars 2005)

mackie va pas à clermont  faut lire


----------

